# brand new circular saw wont't move forward!!!



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

you've got a chunk of wood jammed in the blade guard.


----------



## Audiotekm (Dec 31, 2010)

No I checked for that. Unless when I pull the guard it fell, but I didn't see anything jammed. I tried with 2x4 and It works good. How often a jam could occure? Last night I tried like 5 times and I would get the same results.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

what is the guard made of? is it possible that its flexing and causing the blade to bind? this would make sense to me if it's happening with sheet goods but not with 2x's


----------



## Audiotekm (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure what's it made of. When I spin the blade manually (unplugged) the clearence is even on both sides of the blade. I did notice that it happens when I cut on an angle, straight cuts are fine. Like last night when it happened is when i was cutting the corners of the plywood sheet. Could it be my positioning?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

yea. i'd bet your binding the blade or getting caught on the guard. does it always happen about a saws length from the edge you started


----------



## Audiotekm (Dec 31, 2010)

Half an inch. The blade just spins but no traction.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

The saw may be set too deep. If the guard is going below the plywood, it'll get lodged and not retract. Try setting the shoe to the proper depth. The guard should work properly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Let's be honest here: You didn't exactly buy a high quality saw with some of the finer bells & whistles, but this saw may be all that you need. Cutting stock sized lumber vs. plywood and/or OSB is totally different. Setting the saw depth when cutting sheet material is so important, 1) to prevent possible kick-backs, 2) to help prevent ugly, fuzzy cut lines, and 3) to make straighter cuts. This sounds as if the saw blade guard is catching the plywood and hanging up, then not raising itself, preventing the saw from being pushed forward. Try this, but be VERY CAREFUL when doing so: IF you have some scrap plywood left, draw a line on it to be cut, as you start into the cut hold the saw securely with your dominant hand-pushing ahead lightly. Then using your other hand use the lever on the saw guard to raise the saw guard manually SLOWLY, but staying ahead of the material. IF this proves to work better, then I would say your guard is hanging up on the material just as it should be rising up.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

yea, like i said earlier, sounds like binding the blade or catching the guard. it happens to the best of us.....happy new year


----------



## Audiotekm (Dec 31, 2010)

OK thanks guys. That's one thing I didn't check is the depth of the blade. I left it like when I took it out of the box, so basically for deep cut!!!!


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Bring your shoe down until the blade is only 1/4 to 1/2 inch below what you are cutting. With plywood, which appears to be where you are having difficulty, the blade is probably 2 1/2" below the plywood.


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

Seen this with another mastercraft product. Remove the blade from the saw, clean the friction surface with a household degreaser, do the same with any washers, put the blade back on. It's the bolt holding the blade seems to melt the saw cover sticker to a nice friction free past enough to allow the blade to spin but not grip the spindle


----------

